

First Kinect sex game tech demo arrived (NSFW)  - mmmm
http://steamunpowered.eu/first-kinect-sex-game-tech-demo-arrived-nsfw/

======
gyardley
Penny Arcade summed up nicely why I'll never play such a game:

<http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2010/11/29/>

~~~
iwwr
Fuck Fuck Revolution :)

------
electromagnetic
Newsflash: my hands are busy when I'm watching porn.

------
anonymoushn
I'm pretty sure if I ever fondled someone like that they would just get
annoyed.

~~~
mmmm
Did you misunderstand the "demo" part of the title, bro?

------
callumjones
And so it begins, the destruction of human society.

~~~
ryandvm
Not just humans. This is what Frank Drake forgot in his equation. The
percentage of civilizations that invent completely immersive sexual
reproduction simulators and subsequently go extinct.

~~~
gcheong
I'd rather it be like that then nuclear war.

------
gcheong
I have a feeling the TSA will soon be ordering Xboxes and Kinects for their
um, training department.

------
iwwr
Coming soon: the "XBox Fit" doll/accessory for tactile feedback.

------
xutopia
I couldn't help but laugh uncontrollably while watching the demo.

I couldn't help but think we're dumb as a species if we think that'd be fun.

------
binarymax
Don't date robots!

------
kunjaan
I was annoyed by all the previous Kinect games that would make me get up or do
things. This on the other hand is a physical activity that I wouldnt mind
performing.

------
vchien
I think then the next step will be

Group centered...

------
villiros
At least they've done enough testing to realise that interaction should be
done with the left hand.

------
waterside81
Reminds me of the "Do The Evolution" video by Pearl Jam

------
chopsueyar
Finally, a practical use for the Kinect!

------
rayboyd
This is disgusting, not because it is porn, but because someone felt the need
to take a cutting edge piece of consumer technology and put the time and brain
cycles into developing something like this.

Are people really that desperate, are their elements of society that actually
have a need for this. The beginning of the end no doubt if this is the future
of entertainment and sexual gratification.

~~~
JabavuAdams
Versus say taking cutting edge robotics technology and making stuff that kills
people.

~~~
rayboyd
Weapons research is equally vile, it is also a differnt discussion. This is
about sexual gratification.

~~~
JabavuAdams
Can you more clearly articulate why you think this (the sex thing) is vile?

What ill effect do you see it having on society? If none, then your argument
basically comes down to "ick!", which is not a good argument.

~~~
rayboyd
I think lonely people crave companionship more than sex - given the choice.
Society has formed in a way where "beautiful people" tend to get the breaks,
get the sex and generally have a better quality of life. I understand a big
part of this is also down to evolution and reproduction, but we have entire
industries built on sexual aspiration such as fashion, advertising and porn.

I understand people crave sexual gratification, that's human nature, but I
think products like this will only serve to compound the problem, make more
people who feel this way look inward and ultimately more unfulfilled and
lonely.

Would research and technology not be better served if it was used to help
break these barriers and bring people together - rather than isolate them in
their own lonely existences.

I am aware a lot of this is my own opnion, I just think it's pretty disgusting
that this could be a possible future.

~~~
nkohari
Technology tends to reflect its creators, but it's not as dystopian as you're
making it out to be. For example, demand for broadband internet access was
largely driven by a desire for access to porn.

I'm certain when photography was invented, some of the first photographs were
of naked people. Undoubtedly someone was concerned about the future of
humanity then, as well.

In the end, people still like sex with other people more than they like sex
with imaginary people. I doubt that will ever change en masse.

~~~
rayboyd
Absolutely. My opnion is personal and definetly at the extreme end of the
scale. I think debate on this is healthy and I'm open to having my opnion
changed. I think blind acceptance however would be irresponsible.

